# Small Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is one of the last turnings for 2011. It is Colorado Blue Spruce. It was a large Blue Spruce that blew over in a high wind storm next door. I asked him if I could have a couple of pieces of it. I cut the trunk in half and it sat in my utility shed for 3 yrs. So decided to see what would come of it as the piece was pretty small. It is 5 3/4" across and 4" high. Finished with GF Woodturners finish. This wood is so light I cannot believe it. It weighs 2.8 oz. My wife loves it.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Came out nice Bernie. Like the price of material.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James. Yep free is good.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Sure looks good ....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great, as always, Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Warren and James thanks.


----------

